# Skinny sidewall



## outbackpaul (Oct 15, 2018)

Hey, I bought a new Sierra and the tires are 285/45. The sidewall looks mighty small to me but I didn't notice until after I got home. Do y'all think it will be ok? What should I air down to?

I have been driving on Hatteras beaches for 30 years now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2018)

Low profile tires are a bad idea in sand.


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

So I've had a couple of Range Rovers including my wife's 2006 RRS supercharged, with 275/40-20. A little shorter sidewall than yours, we've had it on the sand but yes you can't drop air pressure that much, it's just not that great in sand. Maybe 25psi? You just don't have a lot of squish to help you in the real soft stuff. The "hot combo" for the Range Rover sport crowd for the mid2000's is a 265/50-20, that's as fat as you can go on stock rims without messing with lifts & such. So I bet you can go up one or two aspect ratios, on your stock rims without changing anything & get pretty decent sidewall.


----------



## outbackpaul (Oct 15, 2018)

I ended up switching to 18 inch wheels.


----------

